

SlabText.js - electic
http://www.frequency-decoder.com/demo/slabText/

======
wamatt
Nice :)

Just some feedback, there's about a 1 second delay before the final text is
rendered on initial load. This creates a slight jarring experience due to
resizing, kinda analogous to the infamous @font-face FOUC/FOUT issue

Tested on latest versions of Chrome, Firefox and Safari.

~~~
dsellergren
It's actually exactly a 1 second delay:

$(window).load(function() { setTimeout(slabTextHeadlines, 1000); });

~~~
jonah
"Always call the script after all fontface fonts have downloaded. I’ve hacked
this for the demo to enable you to see the headline transformation as the
script kicks-in but you should always use google WebFont loaders active() and
inactive() callbacks to launch the slabText treatment (or a similar "font
loaded" callback feature from another font provider)."

------
monsterix
This is very useful in a scenario where one wants the text to scale up and
occupy space like it had been done on physical paper.

I remember attempting something like this earlier
([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8421533/how-to-obtain-
ctr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8421533/how-to-obtain-ctrl-
behavior-on-a-browser-using-javascript)) but I am stoked by your approach.

Nice work. :-)

------
trimetric
This is a really impressive effect, but I'd hesitate to use it as part of a
generic cms backed site since the auto-sizing could inadvertently editorialize
the meaning of a headline at different page widths.

"Roddick SURVIVES, Staving Off Retirement" vs "Roddick Survives, Staving Off
RETIREMENT"

~~~
zaptheimpaler
This is what the preset word combinations mentioned in the post are for.

~~~
trimetric
Ahh, right, i missed that. I was distracted from the sub-headings by the big
bold responsive headings.

------
vhf
Great work, the effect is stunning !

Really nice that it's automatically disabled when displayed on a small screen
than viewport defined.

------
creamyhorror
Now I'll have to decide whether to replace my existing brute-force text-
fitting code with your more optimal solution. Argh!

------
oliwarner
It's a horrible mess on Chrome for Android. Use with extreme caution (and
testing).

------
federicoweber
Nice approach, Fittext is nice, but this bring the game to another level.

------
lukeholder
another useful text JavaScript plugin

<http://fittextjs.com/>

Full Disclosure: I have nothing to do with this product :)

~~~
duiker101
Not that OP's isn't nice, but I like this one more.

------
pud
Beautiful. Does it work in IE? (i'm too lazy to fire it up)

~~~
the_unknown
works in IE10 - so good for the future.

